# La Perla Habana Black Pearl Morado Torpedo Cigar Review - Mild/medium smoke with short finish...



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*La Perla Habana Black Pearl Morado Torpedo Cigar Review - Mild/medium smoke with short finish...*

I bought a box of these as CI was selling them at $60/box. The cigars are well rolled, though not a particularly weighty cigar. The wrapper has a...

Read the full review here: La Perla Habana Black Pearl Morado Torpedo Cigar Review - Mild/medium smoke with short finish...


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*La Perla Habana Black Pearl Morado Torpedo Cigar Review - Mild/medium smoke with short finish...*

I bought a box as CI had them on sale for $60/box. The wrapper was clean with a few blemishes, no large veins and a nice tooth. The cigar is well ...

Read the full review here: La Perla Habana Black Pearl Morado Torpedo Cigar Review - Mild/medium smoke with short finish...


----------

